# [resolved]blank screen when I installed new motherboard and cpu (Resolved)



## perfectzero84 (Apr 29, 2007)

I bought a new motherboard and processor and i installed them but when i turn on the computer I get a blank screen. The processor fan is spinning and it sounds like something is booting up but it is just a blank screen. I thought it might be the motherboard so i exchanged it and I have still having the same problem. I tried all my old parts in my other pc and it boots up fine. Please if anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: blank screen when I installed new motherboard and cpu*

Hello and Welcome to TSF.

Please post your system specs as outlined below.

Power Supply – brand, model, size (watts) and, most importantly, number of amps on +12V rail(s).
Motherboard – brand, model and socket type.
CPU – brand, model, socket type and speed/frequency (GHz).
RAM – brand, type (SD/DDR/DDR2/etc.), speed/frequency (MHz) and size (Mb/Gb).
Video Card(s) – brand, model, type (PCI/AGP/PCI-Express), size (Mb/Gb), SLI/Crossfire.
Hard Drive(s) – brand, type (IDE/SATA/etc.) and size (Gb).

All the info for the power supply can (in most cases) be found on the side of the power supply itself.

Also please make sure that all required power connectors are plugged into the motherboard. It's very common for people upgrading to a new motherboard to overlook plugging in the 4 pin molex connector that powers the CPU.

Please be kind and stay with this thread until your issue is resolved. If you find a resolution on your own please take the time to let us know that your issue is resolved. 

Thank You, 
Matt


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: blank screen when I installed new motherboard and cpu*

reset the cmos
you have to run a repair installation of windows when you chage the m/b or move a drive from another computer to another computer


----------



## perfectzero84 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: blank screen when I installed new motherboard and cpu*

How will I go about doing so? I got it to run now. But when it trys to load windows it just restarts everytime. Would doing a fresh windows install make a diffrence?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: blank screen when I installed new motherboard and cpu*

Please google "XP repair install", this will give you info on how to do a repair install of XP.

Look for a very good article by Michael Stevens MS-MVP this will give you very detailed instructions.

As dai said if you did not do this after a motherboard switch unless the board was the exact same model the computer could act like this so give it a try and post back if you still have problems


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: blank screen when I installed new motherboard and cpu*



perfectzero84 said:


> How will I go about doing so? I got it to run now. But when it trys to load windows it just restarts everytime. Would doing a fresh windows install make a diffrence?


What did you do to get it it post? (Just curious)

As for doing a XP repair installation or fresh install. The repair install will get you back up and running without the loss of your data. The instructions can be found at the link below. 

XP repair installation instructions

Matt


----------



## perfectzero84 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: blank screen when I installed new motherboard and cpu*

I don't know what happened. I unhooked everything and hooked it all back up and it just started to work. And now I have everything working. Thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: blank screen when I installed new motherboard and cpu*

You're Welcome Zero. 
It's good to hear you're up and running. If you ever have any other questions or issues, we are always here to help.

Have a Great Day. :wave: 

Matt


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: blank screen when I installed new motherboard and cpu*

One other thing. 

Please consider posting your system specs using the "MY System" drop down box. It will make it easier for us to help you on any future problems that you may have.

To show your system specs in a "My System" drop-down box under your name, you need to fill them out in your options.

Click *User CP *at the top left of the page, then click *Edit Options*. Scroll down, and under *Thread Display Options*, you will see boxes where you can enter all the details of your computer. *Make sure you change the System Specs: box to "YES"* - this will enable the "My System" drop-down box under your name. When everything is filled out, click *Save Changes *at the bottom of the page. Your system specs will now be shown under your name every time you post.


----------

